# Kleine Drops in der Nähe Hannover oder Hildesheim?



## harryhallers (9. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit meiner Tochter in der Nähe Hannover oder Hildesheim anfangen kleine Drops zu üben. Bordstein schafft Sie schon. Habt Ihr ein Tipp für mich wo man das gut Üben könnte?

Grüße und vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Martin31008 (10. März 2018)

Bang schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit meiner Tochter in der Nähe Hannover oder Hildesheim anfangen kleine Drops zu üben. Bordstein schafft Sie schon. Habt Ihr ein Tipp für mich wo man das gut Üben könnte?
> 
> Grüße und vielen Dank vorab.



In Hildesheim am Hohnsen gegenüber der Aral alfelder Straße, südlich der Sternwarte an der Jahnswiese, in Misburg an der BMX Bahn oder in der Eilenriede am Dreamline Pumptrack. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (12. März 2018)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> In Hildesheim am Hohnsen gegenüber der Aral alfelder Straße, südlich der Sternwarte an der Jahnswiese,



Sind das zwei Locations oder eine? Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Zweiradahrer (12. März 2018)

Einmal Alfelder Straße/ Überlaufbecken und einmal Galgenberg...da liegen ein paar KM dazwischen.


----------



## Martin31008 (12. März 2018)

Den Bikepark in Bad Salzdetfurth gibt’s natürlich noch, in Sarstedt an der Schule gibt’s einen Skatepark, in Bad Salzdetfurth ebenso, an der Celler Straße in Hannover auch, gegenüber Bischhofshol gibts nen netten Singletrail, einmal um die Marienburg kann man auch fahren.... 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mzungu (13. März 2018)

Wie alt ist denn deine Tochter? Willst du explizit nur drops üben? oder eher anfangen trails mit ihr zu fahren?


----------



## harryhallers (13. März 2018)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn deine Tochter? Willst du explizit nur drops üben? oder eher anfangen trails mit ihr zu fahren?



Sie ist 11 Jahre, aber Trails gehen sicher auch. Wollte Ihr nur mal die Bandbreite zeigen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mzungu (13. März 2018)

Dann fahr doch mal mit ihr zum Benther Berg und zeig ihr den Trail der unten am Fuß einmal drum herum geht. Oder halt Pumptrack in der Eilenriede. Hab ich beides schon mit meiner Tochter auf dem Laufrad gemacht - die ist 3.


----------



## harryhallers (14. März 2018)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch mal mit ihr zum Benther Berg und zeig ihr den Trail der unten am Fuß einmal drum herum geht. Oder halt Pumptrack in der Eilenriede. Hab ich beides schon mit meiner Tochter auf dem Laufrad gemacht - die ist 3.



Gute Idee[emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (23. März 2018)

Drops am Pumptrack? Wurde dort umgebaut? Wie soll man da drops üben?

Ich kann sonst auch noch den "mini-rundlauf" bei der BG-Bau in Hannover Wülfel, Hildesheimerstr. empfehlen. Der ist so gebaut, dass man sich von wenigen cm hin bis auf 75cm stufenlos herantasten kann.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. März 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Sie ist 11 Jahre, aber Trails gehen sicher auch. Wollte Ihr nur mal die Bandbreite zeigen...
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



War Deister schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (23. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Drops am Pumptrack? Wurde dort umgebaut? Wie soll man da drops üben?
> 
> Ich kann sonst auch noch den "mini-rundlauf" bei der BG-Bau in Hannover Wülfel, Hildesheimerstr. empfehlen. Der ist so gebaut, dass man sich von wenigen cm hin bis auf 75cm stufenlos herantasten kann.



Es soll das den sein? Sind das Holzrampen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (23. März 2018)

Da steht ein Brunnen um den drumherum aus Backsteinen eine "Welle" gebaut wurde.. design oder son kram.

Jedenfalls kann man da ganz nett üben:

hier kann man es sehen/erahnen https://goo.gl/maps/aZJPTi28kQ22

Dort kann man gerade hineinfahren und dann bei einer gewünschten Höhe droppen. Wie im zweiten Teil des Videos und/oder auf dem Google-Maps link zu sehen ist, gibt es durch die "Welle" unterschiedliche Höhen, die man sich aussuchen kann.


----------



## silent_silver (3. April 2018)

Gibt eigentlich ein empfohlenes oder getsstetes Limit (Höhe), was man mit einem Trailbike / Enduro droppen kann/sollte?
Konkret meine ich die gezeigten Urban Drops mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit ins Beton-Flat.
Ich bin letztens von dieser Bahnsteigkante/Treppe (am kleinen blauen Schild) gedropt, das hat die Federung zu 90-95% gut ausgenutzt. Hat aber auch gut geschüttelt in den Gliedmaßen 
Das Fahrrad was am Rand steht dient als Maßstab. Dürfte wohl so knapp ein Meter sein.
https://www.google.de/maps/@52.3772...4!1swqgG-Euv3etxLANvW3LoLg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## demlak (3. April 2018)

das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. ist abhängig vom fahrergewicht und der geschwindigkeit. beides wirkt sich unmittelbar auf die kinetische energie/den impact aus.

und natür auch die federrung bis hin zum reifendruck, etc..


----------

